# Johansson Mill



## Old Fixer (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a Johansson Model A37  Ser. 5254 The plate says Johansson & Windle Chicago, Ill. For all practical purposes it looks like the Clausing 8520. It came with an assortment of collets  - couple of #2 MT  and some marked #7 which I assume are B&S.  They vary in length from 2 7/8" to 3 1/6" so most are pulled way up in the spindle and the longest(unmarked) protrudes about 1/4".   Are the B&S  and The Morse interchangeable? I didn't think so but the seem to work. I want to buy a new set but I can't decide on which one !!    The Clausing drawings list both.  Thanks for the help


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2019)

Likely the MT collets are B&S on the outside and MT on the inside.  Morse and B&S tapers are entirely different; B&S has less taper per ft. than Morse and stays put in a milling spindle much better than Morse, that is without a drawbar.


----------



## brino (Sep 7, 2019)

this site:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=4682

says:


> This company began as the *Johansson & Windle Co.* in the late 1940s or early '50s. In roughly 1953 the name changed to *I. O. Johansson Co.* In 1965 the company was acquired by the Clausing Division of Atlas Press Co.
> 
> I. O. Johansson Co. made vertical and horizontal milling machines, most of which were badged as Clausing and sold by the Clausing Division of Atlas Press Co. In addition, they made box-column drill presses that were available in both radial and conventional variants.



and this site:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing vertical/

says:


> Clausing vertical and horizontal Millers were manufactured by the Johansson Company, a firm that Atlas/Clausing eventually bought out.



So that explains why the Johansson mill looks like a Clausing.

That second link also states:


> The hardened, chrome-nickel steel spindle could be ordered with either a No. 2 Morse (Model 8520) or a No. 7 Brown and Sharpe taper (Model 8525)



John (@benmychree)  is correct, they are NOT interchangeable.

-brino


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 8, 2019)

That is why Johannson appears in the Forum name.  I don't know which Johannson model number crosses to which Clausing number.  But you need to identify which taper your spindle is and stick to that type of tooling.


----------



## brino (Sep 8, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> That is why Johannson appears in the Forum name.



Well, hey yeah, look at that...... I got here from "What's New".
I didn't even notice which forum it was posted in...... 

-brino


----------



## Old Fixer (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks for the replies ! Since my mill is a Johansson & Windle I assume it is an early one especially since it is an A37 model. I'm guessing it is probably a B&S taper spindle. But I guess the only way to know for sure is to get out the spotting blue. I always get it all over the place - kinda like painting. . I'll post back and let you all know what I find. Thanks again !


----------



## brino (Sep 8, 2019)

When I was trying to find B&S #11 tooling for my old mill (https://www.hobby-machinist.com/gallery/users/brino.28808/) I found a sheet of clear plastic and with a marker and my Machinery's Handbook I layed out all the common tapers (MT2, MT3, MT4, MT5, B&S #7, B&S #9, B&S #11) and then cut them out with an x-acto knife. That produced both male and female patterns that I could take with me to the used tool stores and see what matched.

The female cut-outs I kept as a sheet, the male ones I put of a key-chain ring. Each had the size marked on it.

I'll try to dig them out and get some photos......

-brino


----------



## brino (Sep 9, 2019)

In order to NOT take-over this thread, here's a link to the quick and dirty taper gauges I made.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/simple-and-cheap-taper-gauges.79621/
-brino


----------



## Old Fixer (Sep 9, 2019)

Ok - the results are in. It's a B&S 7. brino - that's a clever idea that I may borrow from you  Thanks for all the great responses!


----------

